
Fight Like You're Right, Listen Like You're Wrong - ca98am79
http://firstround.com/article/Fight-Like-Youre-Right-Listen-Like-Youre-Wrong-and-Other-Keys-to-Great-Management
======
mmastrac
"Fight Like You're Right, Listen Like You're Wrong" seems like a catchier and
clearer way to explain the concept of "strong opinions, weakly held".

~~~
Coincoin
I personally push that even further. If I finally convince someone, I usually
take the other side to make sure we have the big picture and we didn't forget
or misunderstood an argument.

------
brandonb
For those that want to learn more, the author also has a good book "Good boss,
bad boss" on what to do and not to do as a manager of people:
[http://www.amazon.com/Good-Boss-Bad-Learn-Worst](http://www.amazon.com/Good-
Boss-Bad-Learn-Worst)

~~~
wdewind
Working link: [http://www.amazon.com/Good-Boss-Bad-Learn-
Worst/dp/044655608...](http://www.amazon.com/Good-Boss-Bad-Learn-
Worst/dp/0446556084/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0)

~~~
bcl
Referer links are generally frowned upon.

